# PowerMac G5, Ventilo et Lumière rouge



## Zoorg (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais relater mon problème dans l'ordre chronologique...

Un soir, lors de l'extinction de l'ordi, les ventilos s'emballe et l'écran reste bloqué sur le papier peint du bureau avec le curseur qui roule.
J'attends et au bout de 5mn, je décide forcer l'extinction en restant le doigt appuyer sur le voyant lumineux de l'écran.
Le lendemain matin, l'écran freeze après le démarrage et j'ai le "voile sombre" qui apparait et me conseil de redémarrer en plusieurs langues. L'opération se représente 2 fois, puis par dessus le "voile sombre" apparait en plus du code (me demandez pas ce qu'il était inscrit )

Depuis plus rien... au démarrage j'ai le dossier qui clignotte "pas de système". La lumière rouge sur la carte mère, et les ventilateurs qui tourne en continu.

J'ai pensé que c'était un soucis de disque dur. Comme le lecteur de CD était naze depuis un moment, et que l'on ne peux pas booter à partir d'un lecteur externe, je met mon PowerMac en "Target" et le monte sur mon MacBook Pro. Je sauvegarde ce que je peux, et je décide de ré-installer un système.

1 - Je ne peux booter sur OS X Tiger sur un Mac Intel pour l'installer sur mon G5
2 - Si j'installe Leopard sur le G5 (avec le formatage de disque pour Intel) il n'est pas compris lors du démarrage du G5
3 - J'ai essayer quasi toutes les équivalences clavier au démarrage
4 - J'ai reseté la Cuda/PMU
5 - J'ai envelé et remis les barrettes mémoire
6 - J'ai remis un lecteur DVD neuf, et essayer de booter sur les DVD d'install Tiger, Leopard, et les disque d'origine du G5 en appuyant sur "C" au boot... ca passe pas non plus.

Donc si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Février 2009)

Teste avec d'autre barettes de ram, teste aussi le hardware test et la touche alt
Sinon bah ... Carte mère ou processeur HS


----------



## Zoorg (5 Février 2009)

Je connaissais pas le test hardware

J'ai donc un bouton a gauche avec une flèche qui tourne, et sur la droite un bouton avec une flèche horizontale.
Quand je clique sur le bouton de gauche, j'ai le curseur qui se transforme en montre pendant environ 20 secondes, et qui reviens un curseur, sans changement à l'écran. Quand je clique sur le bouton de droite, il se passe rien.


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2009)

Zoorg a dit:


> Je connaissais pas le test hardware
> 
> J'ai donc un bouton a gauche avec une flèche qui tourne, et sur la droite un bouton avec une flèche horizontale.
> Quand je clique sur le bouton de gauche, j'ai le curseur qui se transforme en montre pendant environ 20 secondes, et qui reviens un curseur, sans changement à l'écran. Quand je clique sur le bouton de droite, il se passe rien.


Oui mais mis à part les flèches, est-ce que tu as des icones de disque de démarrage et l'icone de l'hardware test (genre un Mac grossièrement dessiné) ? La flèche horizontale (si mon souvenir est bon) permet de passer d'une icone à l'autre. Quand la roulette revient au pointeur ordinaire (être patient), tu peux alors cliquer sur l'icone sélectionnée.


----------



## Zoorg (6 Février 2009)

Non je n'ai aucune icônes... peut-etre parce que je n'ai pas de système installé.
C'est aussi un de mes problèmes, installé un OS PowerPC a partir une machine Intel


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2009)

Zoorg a dit:


> Non je n'ai aucune icônes... peut-etre parce que je n'ai pas de système installé.
> C'est aussi un de mes problèmes, installé un OS PowerPC a partir une machine Intel


Si tu essaies de booter sur le DVD1 d'origine du G5, *sur le G5*, en utilisant le lecteur neuf ou un lecteur externe *FireWire*, en maintant appuyée la touche *alt* au démarrage, qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Zoorg (6 Février 2009)

Il se passe rien de plus... j'ai les deux même boutons et rien de plus


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2009)

Zoorg a dit:


> Il se passe rien de plus... j'ai les deux même boutons et rien de plus


S'il n'y a même pas l'icone du système sur le DVD, mauvais signe. Je n'ai pas d'autre idée que ce qu'a dit -oldmac- vu tout ce que tu as tenté.


----------



## Zoorg (6 Février 2009)

Oui j'ai peur qu'il reste plus que les incantations !

:sick:


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Février 2009)

Ton lecteur DVD est compatible ? Il fonctionne bien ?


----------

